# digikam sucht dbus session...?

## uhai

Kaum läuft das eine, kommt das nächste....

Diesmal wieder digikam, das nicht starten will. Hier die Konsolen-Ausgabe:

```
uhai@After8 ~ $ digikam

kf.config.core: Use of KConfigWatcher without DBus support. You will not receive updates

kf.xmlgui: Unhandled container to remove :  Digikam::DigikamApp
```

Also habe ich nach dem dbus geschaut:

```

After8 /home/uhai # dbus-monitor --session

Failed to open connection to session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

```

systemctl weiß allerdings von nichts:

```
After8 /home/uhai # systemctl status dbus

● dbus.service - D-Bus System Message Bus

     Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/dbus.service; static)

     Active: active (running) since Sun 2022-04-24 13:37:49 CEST; 2h 48min ago

TriggeredBy: ● dbus.socket

       Docs: man:dbus-daemon(1)

   Main PID: 312 (dbus-daemon)

        CPU: 254ms

     CGroup: /system.slice/dbus.service

             └─312 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation --syslog-only

Apr 24 13:48:03 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.2' (uid=105>

Apr 24 13:48:03 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Apr 24 13:50:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.2' (uid=105>

Apr 24 13:50:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Apr 24 13:51:13 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.2' (uid=105>

Apr 24 13:51:13 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Apr 24 14:07:52 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.2' (uid=105>

Apr 24 14:07:53 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Apr 24 16:17:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.30' (uid=10>

Apr 24 16:17:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

```

 oder hier:

```

After8 /home/uhai # systemctl --all | grep dbus

  dbus.service                                                                                          loaded    active   running   D-Bus System Message Bus

  dbus.socket                                                                                           loaded    active   running   D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

```

Vor dem Festplattentausch lief das problemlos..... Allerdings war auf der defekten Platte nur Daten, das system lief trotzdem. Und als ich die defekte Platte im Lesemodus eingehängt hatte, liesen sich die Daten mit cp ohne Fehlermeldung kopieren. Ein revdep-rebuild hat auch nichts zutage gebracht.... dmesg schweigt auch zu dbus.... 

journalctl allerdings freut sich über "dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service: Deactivated successfully.":

```

[...]

Apr 24 14:07:53 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

Apr 24 14:08:25 After8 systemd[1]: dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service: Deactivated successfully.

Apr 24 16:17:01 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Activating via systemd: service name='org.gtk.vfs.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor' unit='gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor.service' requested by ':1.4' (uid=1000 pid=598 comm="/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox " label="kernel")

Apr 24 16:17:01 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor'

Apr 24 16:17:01 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Activating via systemd: service name='org.gtk.vfs.MTPVolumeMonitor' unit='gvfs-mtp-volume-monitor.service' requested by ':1.4' (uid=1000 pid=598 comm="/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox " label="kernel")

Apr 24 16:17:01 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.MTPVolumeMonitor'

Apr 24 16:17:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.hostname1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service' requested by ':1.30' (uid=1000 pid=598 comm="/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox " label="kernel")

Apr 24 16:17:02 After8 dbus-daemon[312]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1'

!!!!

Apr 24 16:17:32 After8 systemd[1]: dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service: Deactivated successfully.

!!!!

Apr 24 16:17:44 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Activating via systemd: service name='ca.desrt.dconf' unit='dconf.service' requested by ':1.4' (uid=1000 pid=598 comm="/usr/lib64/firefox/firefox " label="kernel")

Apr 24 16:17:44 After8 dbus-daemon[592]: [session uid=1000 pid=592] Successfully activated service 'ca.desrt.dconf'
```

Kann das der Grund sein, dass digikam nicht startet? Wo kann ich da weiter suchen?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

dbus läuft sowohl als systemweiter daemon, als auch pro user session als user prozess. Bei dbus genannt "session bus"

Wenn du 

```
dbus-monitor --session
```

 machst, versucht sich dbus-monitor an diesen session bus zu verbinden, was fehlschlägt.

```
systemctl status dbus
```

 hingegen zeigt dir den status des system busses an, der wohl funktioniert.

Mit 

```
systemctl --user status dbus
```

 kannst du den status des session busses abfragen, bzw mit start statt status diesen dann starten.

umgekehrt sollte 

```
dbus-monitor
```

 (ohne --session) sich mit dem systembus verbinden und gehen, wenn die systemctl ausgabe stimmt.

im journal kannst du die beiden an den Zusatz [system] bzw [session uid=xxx pid=xxx] erkennen. Was ein bisschen komisch ist, ist, dass im journal es so aussieht, dass der session bus auch ganz normal läuft und 

```
dbus-monitor --session
```

 dann gehen sollte. Kommt im journal evtl noch mehr zum dbus session bus?

am besten mal mit 

```
journalctl --user -eu dbus
```

Soweit zu dbus, zurück zu digikam.

An den geposteten zwei zeilen würde ich sagen, dass ist keine Fehlermeldung, nur ein Hinweis. Sollte also trotzdem gehen, würde ich vermuten. Gibt es noch mehr output von digikam?

----------

## uhai

Hallo Christian99,

danke für dein Feedback. Das ist bei mir wieder alles "anders"...:

```
 systemctl --user status dbus

Failed to connect to bus: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt
```

 (und das bei root! Wer wenn nicht er?)

```
 dbus-monitor

Failed to open connection to session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
```

Also doch kaputt?

```
After8 /home/uhai # journalctl --user -eu dbus

No journal files were found.

~

~

[...]

-- No entries --

```

Nach den beiden Zeilen kommt nichts mehr.... außer dem Splash bekomme ich kein digikam. htop zeigt mir 4 Child-Prozesse digikams von qtwebenginge als "sleeping".... andere Priozesse sehe ich da nicht. Kann ich die Ausgabe von htop kopieren?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  systemctl --user status dbus
> 
> ...

 

Du sollst es auch nicht als root ausführen! Sondern unter dem user mit dem du versuchst digikam zu starten.

----------

## uhai

Ooops, nicht nachgedacht. Sorry, hier die Ausgabe vom user:

```
uhai@After8 ~ $  systemctl --user status dbus 

● dbus.service - D-Bus User Message Bus

     Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/user/dbus.service; static)

     Active: active (running) since Mon 2022-04-25 19:24:37 CEST; 27min ago

TriggeredBy: ● dbus.socket

       Docs: man:dbus-daemon(1)

   Main PID: 601 (dbus-daemon)

        CPU: 272ms

     CGroup: /user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service/app.slice/dbus.service

             ├─ 601 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --session --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation --syslog-only

             └─1240 /usr/libexec/notification-daemon

Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 systemd[584]: Started D-Bus User Message Bus.

Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Activating via systemd: service name='org.gtk.vfs.Daemon' unit='gvfs-daemon.service' requested by ':1.3' (uid=100>

Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.Daemon'

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.Notifications' requested by ':1.4' (uid=1000 pid=608 comm="/usr/lib64/th>

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[1240]: writing oom_score_adj error: Permission denied

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Notifications'

```

----------

## Christian99

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> uhai@After8 ~ $  systemctl --user status dbus 
> 
> ...

 

das sieht aus, als ob der prozess gerade gestartet wurde. Kannst du nochmal dbus-monitor --session bzw journalctl --user -eu dbus probieren?

----------

## uhai

Bitte sehr:

```
uhai@After8 ~ $ dbus-monitor --session

signal time=1650917015.243597 sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> destination=:1.11 serial=2 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=NameAcquired

   string ":1.11"

signal time=1650917015.243638 sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> destination=:1.11 serial=4 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=NameLost

   string ":1.11"

```

und:

```
Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 systemd[584]: Started D-Bus User Message Bus.

Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Activating via systemd: service name='org.gtk.vfs.Daemon' unit='gvfs-daemon.ser>

Apr 25 19:24:37 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.Daemon'

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.Notifications' requested by ':1.4' (ui>

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[1240]: writing oom_score_adj error: Permission denied

Apr 25 19:24:45 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Notifications'

Apr 25 22:03:35 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Connection :1.11 (uid=1000 pid=15414 comm="dbus-monitor --session " label="kern>

Apr 25 22:04:28 After8 dbus-daemon[601]: [session uid=1000 pid=601] Monitoring connection :1.11 closed.

lines 1-8/8 (END)

```

Permission denied?

----------

## Christian99

Ich würde sagen, dein session bus läuft jetzt. das writing oom_score_adj error: Permission denied sollte nix machen. was sagt denn digikam?

----------

## uhai

digikam gibt Dauer-Splash und diese Meldung:

```
uhai@After8 ~ $ digikam

kf.config.core: Use of KConfigWatcher without DBus support. You will not receive updates

kf.xmlgui: Unhandled container to remove :  Digikam::DigikamApp

```

Ich denke, da kommt nicht mehr, warte schon ca. 30 Minuten. Kann auch keine Option finden, dass mehr ausgegeben wird....

uhai

----------

## mike155

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kf.config.core: Use of KConfigWatcher without DBus support. You will not receive updates 
> ```
> ...

 

Diese Meldung hat möglicherweise nicht viel zu bedeuten. Die erscheint praktisch immer, wenn ich ein KDE-Programm starte. Gerade getestet mit konsole, kruler, kaffeine...

Es gibt da unterschiedliche Konzepte. Ich möchte ein sicheres System. Deshalb deaktiviere ich DBus und andere Kommunikationskanäle, wo immer es geht. Manche Entwickler sind der Ansicht, dass ein System erst dann gut wird, wenn möglichst viele Komponenten miteinander kommunizieren können. Das sind halt sehr unterschiedliche Sichtweisen...

----------

## uhai

Dann brauche ich eine andere Fehlermeldung.... oder sollte ich "windoof-like" digikam einfach "drüberbügeln"?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

was meinst du mit "drüberbügeln"? neu installieren? kannst du probieren, ich würde vermuten dass es nicht hilft.

Ich würde eher probieren, mal die Einstellungen von digikam zu resetten:

```

rm -r ~/.cache/digikam

mv ~/.local/share/digikam{,.old}

mv ~/.config/digikamrc{,.old}

```

----------

## uhai

So läuft diigkam, will aber jetzt meine Sammlung neu erfassen.... mehrere Terabyte. Das wir dauern.....

----------

## Christian99

 *uhai wrote:*   

> digikam gibt Dauer-Splash und diese Meldung:
> 
> ```
> uhai@After8 ~ $ digikam
> 
> ...

 

kannst du dann nochmal die .config & .local/share verzeichnisse zurückmoven und nochmal starten. Wenn deine Sammlung so groß ist, dann macht er vielleicht eine durch ein update getriggete änderung in seiner datenbank, und das dauert dann bei einer großen Sammlung vielleicht einfach nur.

Du kannst mal schauen, ob er in der Zeit etwas macht bzgl CPU und IO, und wenn ja gib ihm mal über nacht Zeit.

----------

## uhai

Ich versteh es nicht, ist nicht nachvollziehbar....

Mehr Zeit hat geholfen, dann konnte ich die Bilder von meiner  Olympus speichern. Das nächste Mal war digikam "normal" schnell gestartet.... und jetzt geht seit ein paar Tagen wieder nichts...

Keine Fehlermeldungen..., htop kennzeichnet die Prozesse mit "S" also sleeping. IM wesentlichen sind es 3 qtwebengine-Prozesse, die da ruhen....

Konsolenstart seit gestern, noch kein Fenster zu sehen:

```
uhai@After8 ~ $ strace -o digikam_22_05_06.txt -X verbose digikam

kf.config.core: Use of KConfigWatcher without DBus support. You will not receive updates

kf.xmlgui: Unhandled container to remove :  Digikam::DigikamApp

digikam.database: No location could be retrieved for ""

digikam.database: No location could be retrieved for ""

```

----------

## uhai

sehr seltsam,

jetzt läuft es... ca 14 Stunden Startzeit?

----------

## Christian99

ja, das ist schon sehr lang.

Ich denke mal, dass digikam da tatsächlich was in der Datenbank o.Ä. updated, und das dauert dann, wenn die Datenbank groß ist. 

Vermutlich ist es aber nicht beabsichtigt/gewollt, dass das so lange dauert.

Evtl. kannst du dich dann mal an upstream wenden, vllt. gibts da ein support forum oder direkt ein bug ticket machen. Denke mal, da bekommst du bessere Hilfe als hier. Da sind dann Leute, die sich spezifisch mit digikam auskennen.

----------

## uhai

Digikam lief zwar, aber hat keine Bilder und keine Verzeichnisse dargestellt. Die Dateien waren aber vom NAS via nfs eingebunden. Eventuell läuft auf dem NAS die mariadb nicht mehr? oder der Zugriff von digikam auf mariaDB klappt nicht mehr....

Ich prüfe das mal zuerst noch.

----------

## Christian99

wenn du eine remote datenbank hast, dann wird man während dieser startup vorgänge natürlich auf dem lokalen Rechner nicht viel CPU Nutzung/IO sehen, da das meiste dann auf dem DB Server stattfindet.

Ich hab jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung von Datenbanken, und konkret von MariaDB gar keine, aber ich würde mal schauen, ob es so was wie ein aktionslog gibt, dass man mal mitlesen kann während dieser langen startup phasen, ob da was passiert.

----------

## uhai

ok, einen Schritt weiter zu neuen Problemen:

- Der SQL-Srver auf der NAS war abgeschmiert -> Neustart hats behoben

- digkam läuft wieder, Bilder werden angezeigt

Aber: 

SD-Karte / Kamera wird nicht erkannt... vermutlich 2 verschiedene Ursachen.

Kamerazugriff sieht in der Konsole so aus: 

```
....digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex\""

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings\""

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex\""

digikam.general: Cannot open source file to process with ExifTool...

kf.service.services: The desktop entry file "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop" has Type= "Application" but no Exec line

kf.service.sycoca: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop"

digikam.general: Cannot open source file to process with ExifTool...

digikam.database: No location could be retrieved for ""

digikam.database: No location could be retrieved for ""

digikam.database: No location could be retrieved for ""

QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to Digikam::DNGConvertSettings "", which already has a layout

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings\""

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex\""

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ISOSpeedRatings\""

digikam.metaengine: Cannot find Exif key 'Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex' into image with Exiv2:  (Error # 6 :  "Ungültiger Schlüssel \"Xmp.exif.ExposureIndex\""....

```

Nach langer Zeit klappt der Download jetzt auch.

SD-Kartenzugriff scheint am mounten zu liegen, das Laufwerk ist wohl nicht sauber erkannt worden:

systemctl --all:

```
media-sdc1\x2dusb\x2dMulti_Flash_Read.mount                                                                loaded    inactive dead      /media/sdc1-usb-Multi_Flash_Read

```

dmesg:

```
sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 120946688 512-byte logical blocks: (61.9 GB/57.7 GiB)

[19716.105075] sdc: detected capacity change from 0 to 120946688

[19716.106330]  sdc: sdc1

[19751.202859] ext2 filesystem being mounted at /run/media/uhai/43a52bd6-32aa-4033-8898-d2c55888bb07 supports timestamps until 2038 (0x7fffffff)

[19754.938186] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[19754.940701] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[20211.662371] sdc: detected capacity change from 120946688 to 0

[20226.275058] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 120946688 512-byte logical blocks: (61.9 GB/57.7 GiB)

[20226.277058] sdc: detected capacity change from 0 to 120946688

[20226.278309]  sdc: sdc1

[20290.526161]  sdc: sdc1

[20784.014099] sdc: detected capacity change from 120946688 to 0

```

Ich musste eine Festplatte tauschen, evtl. sitzt jetzt ein SATA-Kabel nicht richtig oder so.... ich krabbel nach dem Dowenload der Bilder mal unter den Tisch...

uhai

----------

## uhai

strange, wenn ich meinen Kartenleser mit SD-Karte in digikam öffnen will, bekomme ich den Fehler, wenn ich aber als root mount /dev/sdc2 mache klappt es ohne Gemeckere....

Mein user ist aber in plugdev und usb. Woran kann das liegen?

Außerdem sind manche NAS_Verzeichnisse, die ich über nfs gemountet habe plötzlich für den user nicht mehr nutzbar. ls -ali zeigt nur noch root:root als Eigentümer. Vermutlich sollte ich das nicht mit chown ändern, oder? War da nicht etwas mit den user-IDs, die auf Server und Client identisch sein müssen für nfs? Dunkel kann ich mich erinnern, dass ich das mal "synchronisiert" habe.

uhai

----------

